# [FreeNAS] OpenVPN client in jail (using a tun device)



## peterBSD (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I have FreeNas 8.3.0 with jail installed - added OpenVPN to the jail. So far so good, thanks to good documentation (http://doc.freenas.org/index.php/Plugins#Accessing_the_Plugins_Jail)

Before 'starting' openVPN I see no tun devices. When starting the client I see:


```
...
Wed Mar 13 19:41:52 2013 [OpenServer] Peer Connection Initiated with xx.xx.xx.194:1194
Wed Mar 13 19:41:55 2013 [B]Cannot allocate TUN/TAP dev dynamically[/B]
Wed Mar 13 19:41:55 2013 Exiting
```

Running [cmd=]ifconfig[/cmd] after this returns 256 tun devices.


```
...
tun253: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80000<LINKSTATE>
tun254: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80000<LINKSTATE>
tun255: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80000<LINKSTATE>
```

What is going on? How to fix it?

I got other roadwarriors connected to this VPN server so that side is working. Do I really need ifconfig-pool-persist on the server? (suggested in another forum)

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2013)

[thread=7290]PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, *FreeNAS*, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD topics[/thread]


----------

